# Arthritis in Labradors



## kevin1954 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, I am new on the site, and was wondering if anyone can help me with a problem. I have 2 Yellow Labradors, 1 aged 6 and 1 aged 4 years old. The 6 year old has for some time now been suffering with what appears to be Arthritis. I have had the Vet check him over, his 1st response was to prescribe Rymadil ( or Rimadyl ), which in a matter of a few days all but killed him. Checking on the internet I found lots of information that this is a dangerous drug for certain breeds, Labradors being one of them. I don't know what lasting damage this might have done, his blood test for his Liver function ? was sky high, it went back to a more normal reading after stopping the drug. 

Anyway, the question is, has anyone got a more natural remedy to help ease his discomfort? He will happily swim in the lake or river, and hunt for his beloved tennis ball for a good long while. I have stopped throwing the ball for him as chasing at high speed was not recommended by the vet because of the strain it puts on his system. After his swim, and of course a good sleep, he struggles to walk sometimes, sometimes being a bit slow and sometimes really having difficulty in walking. I don't want to use prescription drugs if at all possible, so I am looking for natural type remedies. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks, kevin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi joint supplements like glochostomin,and chloritin(excuse spelling)are good for easing movement and repairing damaged tissue,Also high strength cod liver oil.there are natural pain relief supplements for horses,devils claw herbal,being one,not sure about dogs though,cant see why not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I have used the joint supplements ,first mentioned(wont try to spell again)with visable sucess with my old horse.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I also have 2 golden Labs both bitches , both about 17 months old , Daisy has been diagnosed with OCD in her elbow a type of cartiladge disorder that can later in life cause some arthritis , Our vet recommended Glucosamine and condroitin we give both dogs 1000 mgs a day in one tablet from a place called simply suplements on the web they are based in guernsey and deliver free usualy in about 5 working days they are much cheeper than high street shops and also do buy one get one free , !000 mgs is a safe dose to give labs , our vet also recommended greenliped muscle again this can be bought in a tablet form from the same place , Green lipped muscle is fantastic for joint problems as not only does it help strengthen bone and cartiladge but it has a natural anti inflamatory and pain killer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> I also have 2 golden Labs both bitches , both about 17 months old , Daisy has been diagnosed with OCD in her elbow a type of cartiladge disorder that can later in life cause some arthritis , Our vet recommended Glucosamine and condroitin we give both dogs 1000 mgs a day in one tablet from a place called simply suplements on the web they are based in guernsey and deliver free usualy in about 5 working days they are much cheeper than high street shops and also do buy one get one free , !000 mgs is a safe dose to give labs , our vet also recommended greenliped muscle again this can be bought in a tablet form from the same place , Green lipped muscle is fantastic for joint problems as not only does it help strengthen bone and cartiladge but it has a natural anti inflamatory and pain killer.


Thats where i get mine from,they offer a repeat order thingy aswell!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> I also have 2 golden Labs both bitches , both about 17 months old , Daisy has been diagnosed with OCD in her elbow a type of cartiladge disorder that can later in life cause some arthritis , Our vet recommended Glucosamine and condroitin we give both dogs 1000 mgs a day in one tablet from a place called simply suplements on the web they are based in guernsey and deliver free usualy in about 5 working days they are much cheeper than high street shops and also do buy one get one free , !000 mgs is a safe dose to give labs , our vet also recommended greenliped muscle again this can be bought in a tablet form from the same place , Green lipped muscle is fantastic for joint problems as not only does it help strengthen bone and cartiladge but it has a natural anti inflamatory and pain killer.


Bones contain high levels of glucosamine and chrondoitin, so if you feed raw you shouldn't need to supplement.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I do also feed raw and they get bone in thier minced meat and bones from pigs trotters and rib bones too , My realisation is that both our labs havnt come from very good stock and both i think will have joint issues so im trying to give them a foundation to make older age a little more easy . Raw feeding is very good Kevin if you can research it and find it would suit you to feed it doesnt take much as long as you have room for a second freezer to keep the food in lol .


----------



## kevin1954 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for the suggestions. We already give the big boy ( Harvey or H ) a joint supplement, chondroitin and glucosamine in tablet form. I don't like the idea of feeding raw, prefer the biscuits / kibble feed. I was really looking for any other supplement, maybe something natural. You never really know whether the chondroitin / glucosamine is working or not. I know, because I take it for myself for my mild Arthritis. Not the dogs tablets though, lol. Thanks for replying, kevin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

kevin1954 said:


> Hi all, thanks for the suggestions. We already give the big boy ( Harvey or H ) a joint supplement, chondroitin and glucosamine in tablet form. I don't like the idea of feeding raw, prefer the biscuits / kibble feed. I was really looking for any other supplement, maybe something natural. You never really know whether the chondroitin / glucosamine is working or not. I know, because I take it for myself for my mild Arthritis. Not the dogs tablets though, lol. Thanks for replying, kevin.


devils claw,is a good herbal pain relief supplement.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dont bother with the dogs version of Glucosamine its not as strong as the human form and is loads more expensive , get 1000 mg from simply supplements on the net they do loads for joint care , ive just ordered shark fin cartilage and green lipped muscle to try on mine .


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

How about massaging some warm olive oil. It is really soothing.


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just received some free samples of James Wellbeloved dog food (kibble) Senior/Light. It contains glucosomine and chonroitin.


----------



## CJAnderson (Jul 10, 2008)

Let me also add something that has realy saved many of my dogs that I was sure would not last another year.

Vitimin C was a trick that an old country vet told me about being used to help hunting dogs and pregnant dogs with hip problems.

From the research I have done, Ester C is a better quality for dogs. Also you want to be sure to go with liquid or capsule to get a better absorption rate then tablets or caplets.

One of the things to keep in mind is that gluco-condroiton take time to build up in the dog's system, where with Vit C you will see a difference in a few days.
Here is one of my favorite articles which really explains it well for me.
Ester-C


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

heya kevin, my golden retriever mango was diagnosed with elbow displasia and arthritis at the age of 3. It was such a shock as she was and still is such an active dog. It all seemed to happen all of a sudden, I hadn't had any problems with her joints at all and then I took her on her usual hours walk when she began to limp. I wasn't too worried at first thinking she may have sprained her leg, i checked her paw and leg but there was nothing visably wrong.

When i got her home she wasn't herself at all, she lay in her basket and wouldn't eat her dinner, thats when alarm bells began to ring, being a retriever she neva leaves her dinner. I decided to let her rest the night and see how she was in the morning.

The next day she seemed alot better in herself but still not great, I left her to rest for a few more days n decided to take her on a short walk to see if she was any better, to my horror she couldnt even make it two mins down the street.

That night I took her straight to the vets, the vet gave her anti inflamitories for a week, but she was still no better, so they x-rayed her. What they found was the worst case of elbow displasia they had seen in a long time, they were shocked she could even walk, and I was shocked at how I hadn't noticed anything before hand. The elbow displasia had of course lead to arthritis, some of the vets at the practice wanted to operate and some didn't because she is such a young dog they wanted to give her a chance on medication.

So I made my decision to try the medication and the next week we started the treatment, When they told me it was injections of cartrophen my first thoughts where im not having my dog on rymadyl! But cartrophen is completly different to the more wel known caprophen (rymadyl). Cartrophen vet injections are not rymadyl and is much safer. Its been a miracle worker for my dog. She has a course of four injections set a week apart every four months. After the first injection she seemed a little more lively round the house, the second injection ment on the short ten min walks I was advised to do at first she didn't limp at all, after the forth injection she had a new leese of life. 
Now she quite happily does her hour long walks again, she is now 6 years old, she has her off days, genrally when she is due for the injections, but she is one very happy dog again. You may want to ask your vet about these injections, hope it can have the same results for you, mango is on the highest dose, but the injections don't have to be given so frequently if the case isnt so sever.

Here is a picture of mango just a couple of months ago in the lake district, after walking for an hour and a half still full of energy and without a limp  










hope that helps emma


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

I also have a labrador with arthritis back home in Australia. My family has her on a medication but unfortunatly i cannot recall the name. We ease Zoe's distress by always keeping her warm, as in the colder months it flares up. A nice coat or fluffy bed makes all the difference. Taking them swimming is a great idea as my Zoe also loves it.

xxx Joey


----------

